# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 May 2006)

Will the bear still be in control in June or will we see a rebound? That right ladies and gentlemen, it's time to start thinking about next month's stock tipping competition. We've had to delay the new trading competition a little longer so we will continue on with the regular competition in the meantime.

It's been a bit of a wretched month for the competition this month with only 10 out of 52 entrants in positive territory. Canny and Nicks are currently fighting it out for the top spot with only a few trading days to go.

The June competition is sponored by Otrader portfolio management software. Otrader 4.1 is a streamlined, easy-to-use portfolio management tool for stock, option, warrant, future and CFD traders. The new features in Otrader 4.1 allow you go way beyond your standard excel spread sheets by giving you advanced reporting and trade analysis. Trial it free for 20 days.

*Lets quickly recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on May 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.*

Good luck to all entrants! May we see better results next month!


----------



## The Mint Man (26 May 2006)

Put me down for EBR please


----------



## justjohn (26 May 2006)

i think you have been waiting for this Mint Man  any way MAP for me Joe


----------



## 123enen (26 May 2006)

I will try SEN again next month please


----------



## Prospector (26 May 2006)

AWE for me please.....


----------



## YELNATS (26 May 2006)

I'll stick with MTN, thanks Joe.


----------



## IGO4IT (26 May 2006)

Hi Joe, EXT for me this month pls... I think its time for EXT to have some action.


----------



## nizar (26 May 2006)

Joe ill take OMC again please


----------



## $unny (26 May 2006)

mbi please


----------



## jet-r (26 May 2006)

AEX for me please


----------



## LPA (26 May 2006)

I'm going to take a punt on Strike Oil (STX) - I figure at least the name is appropriate


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2006)

Did Jet-R say AEX. Damn it! This stock will quadruple this month. At least. Nothing else matters!!


----------



## RichKid (27 May 2006)

QGC (Queensland Gas) for me please Joe.


----------



## noirua (27 May 2006)

UXA ( Uranium Exploration Australia Ltd., ) for me Joe, Thanks.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 May 2006)

considering the month june is to be, im torn between them - CEO OR NMS - UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

CEO.


----------



## el_ninj0 (27 May 2006)

SBM for me please.


----------



## bvbfan (27 May 2006)

I think AGS will do for me in June


----------



## crackaton (27 May 2006)

Bugger I was going to say AEX. Oh well, MMN will do


----------



## crackaton (27 May 2006)

el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> SBM for me please.



Look out mate chook will loose his head if he finds out you've taken his favorite.


----------



## Kipp (27 May 2006)

BSM thanks.


----------



## insider (27 May 2006)

seeing as AGS has been picked already... (I'm looking at you  :swear: BVBFAN)...26 minutes ago exactly i'll have to go with DYL... Deep yellow limited... GO the Green and Gold Army (socceroos)


----------



## kgee (27 May 2006)

EDN for me again ...hopefully the results of there first diamond production come out this month.cheers joe


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 May 2006)

JMS


----------



## powerkoala (27 May 2006)

RXL for me pls joe


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 May 2006)

Hi folks,

Please saddle up NWE for June's race, Joe.

NWE ..... has built a significant base, since
the end of January 06 and is currently trading,
just above a golden cross on the 29-59-89 MAs.

Lifted off from support in early May 06 and is 
entering the positive end of a trading ellipse.

have a great weekend

       yogi

P.S. ..... others to watch may be MWS and CUE ...???


----------



## hypnotic (27 May 2006)

Hey Joe,

HTA for me plzz.... just to get away from resources  : 

Hypnotic


----------



## MalteseBull (27 May 2006)

TZN for me


----------



## sandik17 (27 May 2006)

ENG for me please Joe.
Thanks


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2006)

*RPT* since AGS and AEX are taken.

Why: Labor will confirm change to 3 uranium mine policy during the uranium debate that we have to have.


----------



## sam76 (27 May 2006)

MSC please


----------



## imajica (28 May 2006)

ZCO (Zelos Resources) for me!!! Thanx


----------



## twojacks28 (28 May 2006)

BZI thanks joe


----------



## surelle (28 May 2006)

I'll take AIM again Joe, thanks


----------



## tech/a (28 May 2006)

KBO Thanks Joe


----------



## markrmau (28 May 2006)

CTP for me please.

Central Petroleum. Not to be confused with CPT - capital something or other (a real dogturd of a stock)


----------



## Nicks (28 May 2006)

For those who didnt catch on last month hat I expect SRK to continue a steady impressive ride, i'm picking SRK again for another 30% gain.


----------



## FXST01 (28 May 2006)

ARW for me thanks


----------



## Happy (28 May 2006)

BLT


----------



## kariba (28 May 2006)

Darn ... I was for AEX too!!! Ah well will have to think of another one

mmmmhh????


----------



## jemma (28 May 2006)

Hi Joe,

I will tip DYL - Deep Yellow, the director hs deep pockets!!


----------



## jemma (28 May 2006)

I just noticed someone had taken DYL already.

So I will change and go with MLI - Mintails. A gold speccie.


----------



## ALFguy (28 May 2006)

CBH please!


----------



## kevro (29 May 2006)

RIM (rimfire ) for me thanx Joe


----------



## visual (29 May 2006)

I`m sticking with vcr thanks Joe.


----------



## Profitseeker (29 May 2006)

ALD please joe.


----------



## canny (29 May 2006)

jemma said:
			
		

> I just noticed someone had taken DYL already.
> 
> So I will change and go with MLI - Mintails. A gold speccie.



Jemma, First person who picked DYL doesn't qualify for the comp - so you'll have to sort out with Joe which pick you want.

As usual I'll reserve my pick for the end of the month!!


----------



## redandgreen (29 May 2006)

AWB again pls Joe


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 May 2006)

BMX thanks Joe


----------



## The Mint Man (29 May 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Jemma, First person who picked DYL doesn't qualify for the comp - so you'll have to sort out with Joe which pick you want.
> 
> As usual I'll reserve my pick for the end of the month!!




Expect some crazy posting by INSIDER  hehe


----------



## rozella (29 May 2006)

PRG please

rozella


----------



## BraceFace (29 May 2006)

GRY for me.


----------



## tech/a (29 May 2006)

PRR.

KBO my first choice came up on a scan the universe I was using has all stocks even those not trading hasnt traded since 23/1/06---failed to check it.

Pologies


----------



## kariba (29 May 2006)

I will take EVE as my pick

thanks a lot


----------



## professor_frink (30 May 2006)

LYC please.


----------



## powwww (30 May 2006)

CSE OR IGR
hmmm.......
I'll take the punt and go with some *IGR * success at borthanna.


----------



## canny (30 May 2006)

Joe - Could you please get the stock tipping May board checked? I think you'll find the CUO start price was .42 - not .042!!! Love the profit margin for the month though!!! Once that's straight - it's a 'catch me if you can' for Canny!!!! Tomorrow is your last chance all!!!  

Tech - how could you possibly have picked a stock for June that hadn't traded since January? Didn't you think to even take a sneaky little peek at the chart or something - or read recent anns - check the price even?
I just can't believe it!!! Doooh!!!


----------



## tech/a (30 May 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Joe - Could you please get the stock tipping May board checked? I think you'll find the CUO start price was .42 - not .042!!! Love the profit margin for the month though!!! Once that's straight - it's a 'catch me if you can' for Canny!!!! Tomorrow is your last chance all!!!
> 
> Tech - how could you possibly have picked a stock for June that hadn't traded since January? Didn't you think to even take a sneaky little peek at the chart or something - or read recent anns - check the price even?
> I just can't believe it!!! Doooh!!!




Too busy ducking bears.Yogi type.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Joe - Could you please get the stock tipping May board checked? I think you'll find the CUO start price was .42 - not .042!!!




Whooops! Missed that. It's fixed now.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 May 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Too busy ducking bears.Yogi type.




..... that just shows us, that it doesn't take
much to keep YOU busy .... lol

FWIW ..... KBO is now trading under ticker ... EPG

happy dayz

  yogi


----------



## Knobby22 (30 May 2006)

pdn


----------



## kevro (30 May 2006)

Hi Joe, Is to late to cancel RIM (rimfire) for June. I need to find a replacement as this has gone lame


----------



## tech/a (30 May 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> ..... that just shows us, that it doesn't take
> much to keep YOU busy .... lol
> 
> FWIW ..... KBO is now trading under ticker ... EPG
> ...




Liked its chart 6 mths ago rather than now.


----------



## canny (30 May 2006)

Kevro - you're not allowed to spit the dummy!!!!
Need to change your picture and check the rules!! LOL!!


----------



## kevro (30 May 2006)

Does that mean no, its not June yet. I throw myself at your feet and beg for mercy.
Will that work??


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi Joe, Is to late to cancel RIM (rimfire) for June. I need to find a replacement as this has gone lame




Choosing your stock too early can be dangerous if the price turns against you in the final days of the month. Why knows, RIM may see a bit of a rebound?   

Unfortunately this has happened quite a few times before and I must be consistent with the rules.

I will ,however, allow tech/a's substitution considering the stock he originally chose hasn't traded in five months.


----------



## tarnor (30 May 2006)

eve..


----------



## canny (30 May 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> eve..



Kariba's already picked EVE tarnor. :swear: 
Sorry - don't mean to be the thread detective!!!!


----------



## The Mint Man (30 May 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Hi Joe, Is to late to cancel RIM (rimfire) for June. I need to find a replacement as this has gone lame




At first I was wondering what you were on about  but then I looked RIM up.
Dont blame ya for spitting the dummy, 34.08% down since about a week ago! but hey mabey you can make it back :horse:


----------



## doctorj (30 May 2006)

Well, aside from occassionally glancing down the terrace and seeing what the all ords is doing on the side of the Exchange Building, I wouldn't have the foggiest what the market is doing at the moment.

I'll have a punt on IIN.


----------



## canny (31 May 2006)

The Mint Man said:
			
		

> At first I was wondering what you were on about  but then I looked RIM up.
> Dont blame ya for spitting the dummy, 34.08% down since about a week ago! but hey mabey you can make it back :horse:



Agree Mint man - it's the perfect kind of stock to make a come back!! I'd be happy with it.

I'll see what today brings before I make my pick.


----------



## krisbarry (31 May 2006)

LVL, for me thanks, not trading at the moment due to a suspension, but what the hell I will give it a go.

A month is a very long time, so anything is possible


----------



## canny (31 May 2006)

Really tough one after close.
Stop the Clock will be hard to beat if LVL bounces back.
I think I must be out ahead on the 2 month average so far - so I just need a good performer for month 3!!

Joe I'll pick *WME* please. I think it's about due to fire up again (with nice clean nuclear energy of course - and not in our own back yard!!!)


----------



## Porper (31 May 2006)

CLO for me please Joe.


----------



## dutchie (31 May 2006)

G'day Joe

I'll have GBL please.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## clowboy (31 May 2006)

OLE thanks joe


----------



## lesm (31 May 2006)

AUM for me, thanks Joe


----------



## brerwallabi (31 May 2006)

Wow too many posts to go through now, Joe can I have CNT if someone has it I doubt it though, I will take ATR.


----------



## GreatPig (1 June 2006)

BLR for me please.

GP


----------



## surelle (1 June 2006)

Joe, just to let you know, just had a look at the link for the stock competition, and it's June 1 12.21am, and for some reason there are 2 EXT's and there are some entries already showing an increase.....

regards
Surelle

just checked again and the 2 ext's are gone, but there are alot of negatives


----------



## tarnor (1 June 2006)

hehe damn too late now canny..   so many hard to remember whats been picked till the end of it... i'll sit this one out someone elses turn to get the wooden spoon


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> Joe, just to let you know, just had a look at the link for the stock competition, and it's June 1 12.21am, and for some reason there are 2 EXT's and there are some entries already showing an increase.....
> 
> regards
> Surelle
> ...




Am updating the list now. Will be fixed soon.


----------



## surelle (1 June 2006)

thanks Joe,
don't you ever sleep?????


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> thanks Joe,
> don't you ever sleep?????




Yes, I just get up late.


----------



## BSD (1 June 2006)

PKT


----------



## canny (1 June 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Stop the Clock will be hard to beat if LVL bounces back.
> I think I must be out ahead on the 2 month average so far - so I just need a good performer for month 3!!




LOL!!!! Stop the Clock - I suppose you bought those 18,000 to set the pace for the month!!!!!!!!!! $720!!!!


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2006)

hahaha.

My thoughts exactly!!
Hmm next month could be interesting!!


----------



## Nicks (1 June 2006)

So, how do we claim the prize?


----------



## canny (1 June 2006)

Nicks said:
			
		

> So, how do we claim the prize?



Nicks - Joe will pm you - congrats on second place!! LOL!!! I got there by the skin of my teeth after leading most of the month. It's hard to go out in the lead and have to hang on - would rather sneak up and pip someone at hte post (which I intend to do this month!!!!)  
What a difference a day makes - it's been a good fight to the finish.
Looks like June will be interesting too.


----------



## krisbarry (1 June 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> LOL!!!! Stop the Clock - I suppose you bought those 18,000 to set the pace for the month!!!!!!!!!! $720!!!!




Ummm I would be very foolish to do this as it would cost me $29 for the trade (brokerage) to gain a total prize of $50, thats even if I win the comp.


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2006)

Stop

So you dont have confidence in anymore upward movement!


----------



## Nicks (1 June 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Nicks - Joe will pm you - congrats on second place!! LOL!!! I got there by the skin of my teeth after leading most of the month. It's hard to go out in the lead and have to hang on - would rather sneak up and pip someone at hte post (which I intend to do this month!!!!)
> What a difference a day makes - it's been a good fight to the finish.
> Looks like June will be interesting too.




hehe yeah thought I was gonna get you at the end there! arghhh. So far second again this month!! Anyway if the stock returns for me like it did last month, and I suspect it will, ill be happy.... but the $50 for the comp is fun for personal pride more than anything, and it sure makes the trading month fun and that little bit more exciting! Bring on June.


----------



## Nicks (1 June 2006)

oh yeah and congrats (was it 0.4% in the end!!)


----------



## canny (1 June 2006)

Yes Nicks - I agree it's all for fun.
My $50 by the way will go to Sophie Delizio's cause / or the childrens hospital.
Makes it even sweeter.

And on the 'comp' side of things - no it was more than .04% - nearer 3%(though I think it was that at about 3.30pm!!)
I nearly took YGL again this month as I expect it to keep going.
I could probably stop Strike quickly - I usually only have to buy in and they fall!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!! 
I'm certainly looking at it today.


----------



## tech/a (9 June 2006)

Did I mention I was short PRR??? :  :  :


----------



## el_ninj0 (9 June 2006)

We weren't tipping for shorts this month......?


----------



## tech/a (9 June 2006)

Ohhhhhhh??


----------



## The Mint Man (9 June 2006)

Dont get too excited tech, Im not far behind in the race to the bottom!


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2006)

There's a lot of red on the score board!!   

Hope that turns around in the next 3 weeks!!!!


----------



## redandgreen (20 June 2006)

Anyone?
AWB went ex-dividend this month (16c )
Does this count toward my result at month's end?


----------

